# Root mount waiting for: usbus1



## lostpacket (Mar 11, 2021)

I am running Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO motherboard with Ryzen 3900X and having a problem with FreeBSD 13-RC1 with (also same in 12.2-RELEASE) with long system boot delays and:

```
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
```

First port of call was to unplug all USB devices, which strangely still does it:

```
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
uhub3: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub4 on uhub0
uhub4: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/32.98, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub4: MTT enabled
ugen1.2: <ASUS TEK. ASM107x> at usbus1
uhub5 on uhub3
uhub5: <ASUS TEK. ASM107x, class 9/0, rev 2.10/0.01, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub5: MTT enabled
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 usbus1
ugen0.3: <AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller> at usbus0
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x046d G15 Keyboard Hub> at usbus3
uhub6 on uhub2
uhub6: <vendor 0x046d G15 Keyboard Hub, class 9/0, rev 1.10/0.20, addr 1> on usbus3
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub6: 4 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
ugen3.3: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard> at usbus3
ukbd0 on uhub6
ukbd0: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
kbd2 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen3.4: <vendor 0x046d G15 GamePanel LCD> at usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.3: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p2.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 128
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
ugen1.3: <Blue Microphones Yeti Stereo Microphone> at usbus1
ugen1.4: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920> at usbus1
ugen1.5: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse> at usbus1
ukbd1 on uhub5
ukbd1: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.32, addr 4> on usbus1
kbd3 at ukbd1
nvidia0: <GeForce RTX 2060> on vgapci0
...
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 11, 2021)

I had the same problem, i was able to solve it by plugging my usb devices all new randomly somewhere.

If the problem still occurs, try unplugging each device individually and see which port or device it is. If it is one port, you can try turning off that one port in UEFI. (Should be on almost all gaming mb's by now)


----------



## lostpacket (Mar 11, 2021)

> First port of call was to unplug all USB devices, which strangely still does it


It does this with no USB devices plugged in at all.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sounds silly, but it works wonders. What happens when you briefly disconnect your PC from the power supply?

Otherwise Follow Zirias instructions  o̶n̶l̶y̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶h̶o̶d̶ ̶2̶ ̶h̶e̶l̶p̶s̶:̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶U̶S̶B̶ ̶p̶o̶r̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶t̶a̶k̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶i̶t̶t̶l̶e̶ ̶l̶o̶n̶g̶e̶r̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶u̶r̶n̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶f̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶U̶E̶F̶I̶.̶


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 11, 2021)

The same problem occured here after upgrading to 12.2.

A quick workaround is adding this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Don't wait for USB
hw.usb.no_boot_wait=1
```


----------



## lostpacket (Mar 11, 2021)

Zirias said:


> The same problem occured here after upgrading to 12.2.
> 
> A quick workaround is adding this to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ...



Thanks, appreciated. Still getting a few errors but at least the boot time is acceptable until I can dig further into it.

```
usb_alloc_device: set address 6 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 6 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=6, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 6 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=6, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 6 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=6, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 6 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=6, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 6 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.6: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
```


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 11, 2021)

Sure, it's only a workaround. But if you don't have a USB device you NEED at boot time, waiting doesn't make sense.

There's still the problem of a (ghost?) device not reacting as expected. Maybe a problem with some (internal) hub? I personally don't care about these things as long as my system runs normally and USB works.


----------



## lostpacket (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah I can live with that, not likely to be booting from USB so it's fine


----------

